# Expedition Amp and Speaker change



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a 2004 Expedition with Nav system and 6 CD changer. It has 6x8's in the front and back doors and an 8" sub (factory) in the 3rd row area. The sub has a small factory amp on it.

I am getting Infinity Kappa 6x8's to replace all the door speakers and the factory sub is pathetic. I don't need a pounding beat, but I would like to at least hear the bass coming from the back.

I have an Alpine 10" and an amp to put in. I am just going to put a removable box in the very back behind the 3rd row with quick connect connections if I need to move it for cargo.

My question is, instead of using the line out convertors on the rear door speakers when I hook the amp up, could I pick up the wires going from the factory amp to the factory sub and use those? I would assume they are already receiving just the bass signal since it is coming from a factory unit. 

I was thinking I could use those wires into the LOC on my amp and then was actually going to split the output to my Alpine and the factory sub. I figure it won't take long til the factory sub blows, but would be easy to just disconnect the wires at that point.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ctwoods said:


> I have a 2004 Expedition with Nav system and 6 CD changer. It has 6x8's in the front and back doors and an 8" sub (factory) in the 3rd row area. The sub has a small factory amp on it.
> 
> I am getting Infinity Kappa 6x8's to replace all the door speakers and the factory sub is pathetic. I don't need a pounding beat, but I would like to at least hear the bass coming from the back.
> 
> ...


 Usually the factory wires are not the same as an after market(like the RCA"S) that are needed to give a proper signal to the amp, aside from that I see no problem.


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Usually the factory wires are not the same as an after market(like the RCA"S) that are needed to give a proper signal to the amp, aside from that I see no problem.


The amp I have has built in Line Out Convertor so that I can splice into the existing speaker wires from the factory unit.

I can't switch out the head unit to get a pre-amp connection because of the factory DVD system. If the head unit is switched out, the factory DVD system can NOT be hooked up to a new head unit and receive an audio signal through it.

I just don't know if the wires for the factory sub would be the same as the wires going to say, the back door speakers, to use with the line out convertor.


----------

